# Local 3 Apprenticeship Info?



## mish0811

I applied for the Local 3 apprentice program back in 2015. Took the tests, gave an interview, didn't hear anything back. Fast forward to a month ago, I got a call from the union telling me I was accepted! They said I'd hear back from them in mid-July to get more info and schedule the physical, but I haven't gotten anything in the mail or a phone call yet. Is this normal? Does anyone know how long it takes? I'm working at a really small private shop right now and need to give my boss enough notice before I leave.


----------



## Tony Vee

mish0811 said:


> I applied for the Local 3 apprentice program back in 2015. Took the tests, gave an interview, didn't hear anything back. Fast forward to a month ago, I got a call from the union telling me I was accepted! They said I'd hear back from them in mid-July to get more info and schedule the physical, but I haven't gotten anything in the mail or a phone call yet. Is this normal? Does anyone know how long it takes? I'm working at a really small private shop right now and need to give my boss enough notice before I leave.




If it makes you feel any better myself and 2 people I know got the same call too. We were all told don't quit your job you'll be hearing from us sometime in mid July for some more info and to schedule the physical. Don't worry this all takes time but if they told you then you will hear from them. And I'm in the same position as you and I would like to give my boss advance notice too but don't forget the apprenticeship doesn't start until September so I think.well have enough advance notice. Good luck bro!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

This August will be the 20th anniversary since I joined the IBEW. You're making me feel so old.

Congradulations, getting into local 3 is like winning the lottery. Play the game their way and do as you are told. Remember, all roads end at the hall.


----------



## mish0811

Thanks! Good to know I haven't missed anything or gotten left behind. Super psyched to join. I'll write back when I get something in the mail.


----------



## Tony Vee

mish0811 said:


> Thanks! Good to know I haven't missed anything or gotten left behind. Super psyched to join. I'll write back when I get something in the mail.




Yes please write back in this post when you have heard something from the local and I will do the same the moment I've heard from them. This way we are all.covered. Thanks and good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Welcome aboard @mish0811!

Is '0811' as in a cannoneer or just a date reference?

Best of luck in your new endeavors.


----------



## Joe65

Do you know guys some book (or website link) helps me to prepare for 309A exam? Thx


----------



## Tony Vee

mish0811 said:


> Thanks! Good to know I haven't missed anything or gotten left behind. Super psyched to join. I'll write back when I get something in the mail.




Yeah it's sort of.weird they did say you'll be hearing from us around the middle of July and July is almost over. Is there anyone on this forum that has actually heard back from the local regarding scheduling the physical for the September classes? If anyone has please let us know!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mish0811

Well, I caved and called them this week. They said they were still calling people and getting the list together, and they would be sending info out some time in August. They said they'd send an email as well as a letter. So it looks like we've all got a little while longer to wait...


----------



## Tony Vee

mish0811 said:


> Well, I caved and called them this week. They said they were still calling people and getting the list together, and they would be sending info out some time in August. They said they'd send an email as well as a letter. So it looks like we've all got a little while longer to wait...




Very good glad you posted the info. So it looks like it'll be a little more time. We'll probably be in class together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apthunterdr

*still waiting*

I was told I would receive a letter 2 weeks after they called me. Ive been waiting over a month. Good things come to those who wait. I still want to know what I got on that test.


----------



## Tony Vee

apthunterdr said:


> I was told I would receive a letter 2 weeks after they called me. Ive been waiting over a month. Good things come to those who wait. I still want to know what I got on that test.




Haha yeah bro I'm sure every single person that took thwt test wants to know their scores me included. But just to shed some light on the subject I have a few friends who took it and said OMG I tanked that test I didnt understand most of it and still got called for interviews so what does that tell you? I took the local 3 exam about 8 years ago and it was nowhere near as hard as it was this last time. It was a peice of cake. Didn't have just math there were questions about proper tool use, and other things that weren't on this exam. I'm sure we will all be happy once we get the call. Hope to see you guys on the job!! Good luck everyone!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickMrda

In the same boat right now. Joined through helmets to hard hats (prior military) and received a call from my rep saying to expect a call from the union sometime this week to schedule my physical and drug test for the class in September! Waiting game sucks but will be totally worth it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Welcome aboard @NickMrda!

Enjoy your ride here.


----------



## apthunterdr

*Got a Letter*

I got a letter from SUNY Empire State College to come in for an orientation in 2 weeks. Still no word about a physical though. Cant wait.


----------



## Tony Vee

apthunterdr said:


> I got a letter from SUNY Empire State College to come in for an orientation in 2 weeks. Still no word about a physical though. Cant wait.




Haha that's pretty funny you get the letter from school before the letter for the physical. That's great though that means the ball is rolling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tony Vee said:


> Haha that's pretty funny you get the letter from school before the letter for the physical. That's great though *that means the ball is rolling. *
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah rolling away from the office staffer that dropped it on scheduling the physical.


----------



## Tony Vee

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah rolling away from the office staffer that dropped it on scheduling the physical.




Haha yeah you're fired. Have a nice ****in day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tony Vee said:


> Haha yeah you're fired. Have a nice ****in day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If one starts classes and fails the physical there will be hell to pay not to mention a possible lawsuit. :whistling2:


----------



## Tony Vee

MechanicalDVR said:


> If one starts classes and fails the physical there will be hell to pay not to mention a possible lawsuit. :whistling2:




Yep you're 100% correct on that one mech 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apthunterdr

*physical*

Anyone get a letter to come in for a physical yet?


----------



## Tony Vee

apthunterdr said:


> Anyone get a letter to come in for a physical yet?




I haven't heard of anyone getting a letter for the physical yet. They're really waiting for the last possible minute on this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tony Vee said:


> I haven't heard of anyone getting a letter for the physical yet. They're really waiting for the last possible minute on this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The girl that handles setting them up just may be out on vacation.:whistling2:


----------



## Tony Vee

MechanicalDVR said:


> The girl that handles setting them up just may be out on vacation.:whistling2:




Yeah I guess it's a long VACATION!! I hope she went somewhere nice ahahahaha!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tony Vee said:


> Yeah I guess it's a long VACATION!! I hope she went somewhere nice ahahahaha!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear it's an nice Caribbean island.


----------



## Tony Vee

MechanicalDVR said:


> I hear it's an nice Caribbean island.




Haha yeah I hope they have jobs there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tony Vee said:


> Haha yeah I hope they have jobs there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's secure in her position!


----------



## Jmcstevenson

HackWork said:


> This August will be the 20th anniversary since I joined the IBEW. You're making me feel so old.
> 
> Congradulations, getting into local 3 is like winning the lottery. Play the game their way and do as you are told. Remember, all roads end at the hall.




Why is it that lucky?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

Jmcstevenson said:


> Why is it that lucky?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have a very high rate, a great market share which means lots of work, and they take care of their own. 

A halfway decent electrician will make $100,000/yr plus lots of benefits. A good electrician will make significantly more.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> *They have a very high rate, a great market share which means lots of work, and they take care of their own*.
> 
> A halfway decent electrician will make $100,000/yr plus lots of benefits. A good electrician will make significantly more.


Amen!


----------



## apthunterdr

HackWork said:


> They have a very high rate, a great market share which means lots of work, and they take care of their own.
> 
> A halfway decent electrician will make $100,000/yr plus lots of benefits. A good electrician will make significantly more.




Can you elaborate on what you mean by "a good electrician will make significantly more"? :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

apthunterdr said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by "a good electrician will make significantly more"? :thumbup:


A better worker will be offered more opportunities for OT and other ways to make more money.

Some contractors will pay over scale to get and keep the best guys.


----------



## HackWork

apthunterdr said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by "a good electrician will make significantly more"? :thumbup:


I forget the terminology, but in local 3 a normal electrician who is considered "basic workforce" may be furloughed, but with pay. Along with his high wage he will still make a lot of money. But a better electrician won't be furloughed so he will make more.

It's a bit more complicated than that but you get the picture :thumbup:


----------



## Tony Vee

HackWork said:


> I forget the terminology, but in local 3 a normal electrician who is considered "basic workforce" may be furloughed, but with pay. Along with his high wage he will still make a lot of money. But a better electrician won't be furloughed so he will make more.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit more complicated than that but you get the picture :thumbup:




Is this true that the better journeymen don't get sent on furlough? I was under the impression that everyone has to take their 8 weeks. Besides collecting unemployment benefits are there any other funds set aside that they can collect when on furlough??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Vee

Just an update to everyone who is still waiting I received my letter also from Empire State College telling me to come in for a scheduled orientation this coming Friday August 25th. It states that it will be ALL DAY from 9am to 430pm. This will be for the college class given one night a week in Labor Studies and the Construction Industry. Anyone else besides me and one other person in this forum receive this letter??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

Tony Vee said:


> Is this true that the better journeymen don't get sent on furlough? I was under the impression that everyone has to take their 8 weeks. Besides collecting unemployment benefits are there any other funds set aside that they can collect when on furlough??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last I heard it was 12 weeks, but I assume that changes depending on how much work there is.

The people who are considered "basic workforce" are the ones who furlough.


----------



## NickMrda

Tony Vee said:


> Just an update to everyone who is still waiting I received my letter also from Empire State College telling me to come in for a scheduled orientation this coming Friday August 25th. It states that it will be ALL DAY from 9am to 430pm. This will be for the college class given one night a week in Labor Studies and the Construction Industry. Anyone else besides me and one other person in this forum receive this letter??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes I revived the same but for August 24th, also recieved a email with my physical date as well!


----------



## Tony Vee

NickMrda said:


> Yes I revived the same but for August 24th, also recieved a email with my physical date as well!


 @NickMrda hey bro good stuff. I'm just curious you said you received an email from the Union with your physical date but didn't get a postal letter in the mail? Hmm that's cool tho. Can you tell me your physical date I'm just curious how long I'll have to wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Vee

NickMrda said:


> Yes I revived the same but for August 24th, also recieved a email with my physical date as well!




Sorry bro I should've just sent you a private message regarding your physical dafe. If you feel better sending me a PM instead of just replying to my last post that's cool. I'm just trying to find out if my physical dafe is gonna interfere with my vacation. LOL. Just my luck but I'll work it out if I have too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Vee

Has anyone else that was waiting for or expecting a letter from local 3 regarding their physicals received anything yet. I have received college orientation letter but not my letter for my physical yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apthunterdr

Tony Vee said:


> Has anyone else that was waiting for or expecting a letter from local 3 regarding their physicals received anything yet. I have received college orientation letter but not my letter for my physical yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I also got an email with a date for the physical next weekend. I assume Ill get a letter in the mail on Monday for the physical. Either way the physical is after orientation.


----------



## NickMrda

No big deal. It's next weekend. 


Sorry bro I should've just sent you a private message regarding your physical dafe. If you feel better sending me a PM instead of just replying to my last post that's cool. I'm just trying to find out if my physical dafe is gonna interfere with my vacation. LOL. Just my luck but I'll work it out if I have too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------

